# New Audi A6 Spy photos...



## JMN1 (Aug 13, 2001)

http://www.audipassion.com/fr/bruits/a6_2003/index.htm


----------



## vrsix_ (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: New Audi A6 Spy photos... (JMN1)*

If this is the final version,it looks like a big opel vectra http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif bleh!
I sure hope they will make the lights more like the A4 ones
that would be a lot better.


[Modified by vrsix_, 9:34 PM 5-21-2002]


----------



## Sneaky Wabbit (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: New Audi A6 Spy photos... (vrsix_)*

Something about it reminds me of a Studebaker Avanti II


----------



## fukengruven4f1a6t (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: New Audi A6 Spy photos... (Sneaky Wabbit)*

Makes me reallly.......... really........ really......... want .... to keep my 2000 A62.7T.
Where the hell is everyone going witht the "Caddy CTS" truck look influence - forget the creasesfor god's sake!


----------



## Captain Haddock (May 22, 2002)

*Re: New Audi A6 Spy photos... (fukengruven4f1a6t)*

Man...that _is_ ugly!


----------



## todd howell (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: New Audi A6 Spy photos... (JMN1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif uuuuggggllllyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## damianp (Sep 8, 1999)

*Re: New Audi A6 Spy photos... (JMN1)*

I don't know...I think I might like it better then the present A6. I need a few more pics to make a better comparison though. I really dont like the rear end of the present A6....
oh, please, oh please, let them ship a 3.0 with a 6 speed manual.


----------



## Bolo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: New Audi A6 Spy photos... (damianp)*

It looks like a photoshoop artwork,...so the actual might (hopefully) be a little different.....at least the chassis seems to be wider....


----------



## agranger (May 22, 2002)

*Re: New Audi A6 Spy photos*

I like it from the cabin back. The front fender and bumper look too thin and too short for the car... Like they took a huge chop saw to the front of a A4 and tack welded it to an A6... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Aaron


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: New Audi A6 Spy photos... (JMN1)*

I think the current A6 looks good enough. I'd agree that the creases are too much and the front end has been overdone.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: New Audi A6 Spy photos... (Sarian Verconna)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think the current A6 looks good enough. I'd agree that the creases are too much and the front end has been overdone. [HR][/HR]​agree


----------



## Khahn (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: New Audi A6 Spy photos... (JMN1)*

Some additional info's regarding the 2004 ( second half) release of the new A6:
Full aluminum body. Pneumatical suspension will be an option, electro-hydraulic brake system as standard.
Engines:
Gasoline:
- 2.0 lit. 4 cil., 136 hp - ?
- 2.7 lit. 6 cil., 180 hp - 2004
- 3.0 lit. 6 cil., 240 hp - 2004
- 4.2 lit. 8 cil., 300 hp - 2004
Diesel:
- 3.0 lit. TDI V6, 200 hp - 2004
- TDI V8, 250 hp - summer 2006
For spring 2005 could be presented a A6 coupe with a V10 ( developed with Lamborghini) of 420 hp.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: New Audi A6 Spy photos... (Khahn)*

oh man.


----------



## Silver99 (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: New Audi A6 Spy photos... (Khahn)*

Hey Khahn, good info...where are you getting it from, because I put off buying the current body style in lieu of an 04...thanksquote:[HR][/HR]Some additional info's regarding the 2004 ( second half) release of the new A6:
Full aluminum body. Pneumatical suspension will be an option, electro-hydraulic brake system as standard.
Engines:
Gasoline:
- 2.0 lit. 4 cil., 136 hp - ?
- 2.7 lit. 6 cil., 180 hp - 2004
- 3.0 lit. 6 cil., 240 hp - 2004
- 4.2 lit. 8 cil., 300 hp - 2004
Diesel:
- 3.0 lit. TDI V6, 200 hp - 2004
- TDI V8, 250 hp - summer 2006
For spring 2005 could be presented a A6 coupe with a V10 ( developed with Lamborghini) of 420 hp.
[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Khahn (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: New Audi A6 Spy photos... (Silver99)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Khahn, good info...where are you getting it from, because I put off buying the current body style in lieu of an 04...thanks[HR][/HR]​Auto Motor und Sport ( German Auto Magazine)


----------

